# [求助]如何使新版totem播放成为全能播放器？

## ldh168

以前用过totem，可以通过往/usr/lib/win32下增加codes来增加支持播放的格式，现在totem改用GStreamer，无法再使用此法了，请问有哪位成功改过？

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## EricHsu

务必在 useflags 里 -gstreamer, 然后 emerge totem. 这样可以让 totem 像以前一样继续使用 xine-lib, 也可以通过拷贝解码器到 /usr/lib/win32 下的方法让 totem 继续 "全能". 个人不推荐使用 gstream 作为 totem 的 backend, 因为我自己用过, 还不太成熟, 放 divx 之类的片子的时候有时画面都跟绘画系学生的调色板似的, 而 xine-lib 相对成熟很多, 虽然我自己重装系统后迄今未能让我的 totem 恢复到重装前的全能, sigh -_-b

Edit: typo.

----------

## ldh168

我马上试试。

----------

## ldh168

成功了，谢谢楼上的兄弟。  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *ldh168 wrote:*   

> 成功了，谢谢楼上的兄弟。   

 

不客气  :Wink: 

另外, 你能放 xvid 么? 怎么弄的? 快教我, 我的 totem 就缺 xvid 不能放了, 想去死

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ldh168

手上没xvid的片源，我也不知道能否播放，我按照你提供的方法重新编译了totem，然后到http://www1.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/下载了相应的代码，解压至/usr/lib/win32下就能播放rmvb/rm格式的影片了。

----------

## EricHsu

 *ldh168 wrote:*   

> 手上没xvid的片源，我也不知道能否播放

 

到这里 http://bt.ydy.com/index.php?fid=1&language=cn 用 bt 下一部 xvid 的试试? 呵呵

Edit: URL

----------

